# Is united pharmacies still good to go?



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Is united pharmacies still good to go?

Need to get my bro something and dont wanna make a card payment if its gonna get robbed?

Anywhere else? ADC?

Thanks


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

mate ordered few weeks ago, order came within 1 week so seems g2g


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I made an order for letro a few days ago by card?

Now you have made me nervous


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well let me know how it goes.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Inhouse pharmacy is a good alternative depending on what you're after, I flip between the two, some things are cheaper at Inhouse sometimes...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheers ill take a look. after topical steroid cream for my bro but he cba waiting for a prescription.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Inhouse pharmacy is a good alternative depending on what you're after, I flip between the two, some things are cheaper at Inhouse sometimes...


Last time i used inhouse i got stung for import tax.


----------



## Kirky79 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've used UP recently and all seems fine. Always delivered all order. Have read many stories of people's card being used fraudulently though so I got myself a Virgin prepay card. Just put on the amount you need and no worries.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> Last time i used inhouse i got stung for import tax.


I was expecting to have to pay something on my last order but nothing! Just got posted through!

I've had the tax on only one UP order, ever!

Best advice I can give is just use a credit card, not your money then! and you always get it sorted so much quicker if fraud does occur


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I was expecting to have to pay something on my last order but nothing! Just got posted through!
> 
> I've had the tax on only one UP order, ever!
> 
> Best advice I can give is just use a credit card, not your money then! and you always get it sorted so much quicker if fraud does occur


just luck of the draw i guess


----------



## DEEBS (Jun 8, 2011)

Has anyone used UP to get nolva (Tamoxifen Citrate) recently? They seem to be out of stock? Inhouse charge double the amount UP do!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

DEEBS said:


> Has anyone used UP to get nolva (Tamoxifen Citrate) recently? They seem to be out of stock? Inhouse charge double the amount UP do!


Ouch. Thankfully stocked up as UP seem to take their time getting things back in!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

This any good for you? All Day Chemist are legit

https://www.alldaychemist.com/647-oncotam-20-.html


----------



## DEEBS (Jun 8, 2011)

resten said:


> This any good for you? All Day Chemist are legit
> 
> https://www.alldaychemist.com/647-oncotam-20-.html


thanks, i've this site before but i always went with UP because of the delivery charge. Might have to go with these now as they are slightly cheaper than Inhouse pharm.


----------



## DEEBS (Jun 8, 2011)

How do peeps usually pay for items at ADC?


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

U could use reliable rx pharmacy they were g2g when I used them


----------



## DEEBS (Jun 8, 2011)

smity220385 said:


> U could use reliable rx pharmacy they were g2g when I used them


what are the delivery charges like and est delivery time scales?


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't remember think it was about $20 and delivery was only 5 days from dispatch! I brought a load of clomid/ nolva and a few other bits to last a few cycles for around £40 delivered


----------

